
Former Google ad boss to launch subscription-based search engine Neeva - madmax108
https://searchengineland.com/former-google-ad-boss-ramaswamy-to-launch-new-search-engine-neeva-336200
======
jqpabc123
I thought DuckDuckGo was the working antidote to Google. It's hard to imagine
what they can provide that will justify $10 a month.

------
noble_pleb
Do they seriously expect users to pay to be able to perform searches? Users
don't need new platforms, its vice versa.

~~~
visarga
One thing I'd pay for is deep search - give me more than just the top 100 or
1000 results. I'd use it to scrape information for NLP models.

